# Grosse betise avec un performa 5400.. Help!



## Kimou (27 Novembre 2004)

Bonjour,

j'ai voulu essayer Linux sur un vieux Performa 5400/160 et je me suis bien gamellé, résultat je ne peux plus utiliser ce mac.

Je m'explique:

j'ai voulu démarer avec les disquettes boot et root mais ca ne marchait pas. Puis, j'ai vu que dans la disquette boot de Linux, il y avait une sorte de dossier système et un finder. 
Comme un crétin je les ai subtilisés aux finder et systeme du mac (7.5.3) et j'ai redémarré. (Oui, je sais, c'est marrant).

J'obtiens toujours le message d'erreur 

"failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s  -k binfmt-4c46, errno=8"

et je ne peur rien faire d'autre que de couper la machine.

Mon problème: je ne peux plus retourner sous le système mac car c'est d'office l'espèce de finder linux qui démarre la machine (le pinguin adossé à l'icone du finder).
Impossible également de redémarrer du CD MAC OS7.5 car le lecteur de CD-ROM du Performa est foutu...

Bref, je suis dans l'impasse. Quelqu'un peux-t-il me soumettre des pistes pour résoudre ce problème? (J'ai un lecteur de CDROM SCSI pour ce mac, au cas où, mais il ne veut pas booter le CD mac)

Merci beaucoup, j'ai vraiment besoin d'en sortir.

Kimou


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (27 Novembre 2004)

A part changer le lecteur CD interne je ne vois pas. (15 euros le lecteur)


----------



## Gallenza (27 Novembre 2004)

Tu peux faire une installe rézo de Linux ou NetBSD non?


----------



## Kimou (28 Novembre 2004)

merci pour les réponses

c'est bien ce que je pensais, je ne peux plus m'en sortir sans faire de frais. Je me demande si ca en vaut bien la peine pour cette vieille machine...


----------



## quark67 (29 Novembre 2004)

La face avant (trou des lecteurs CD, de disquette), doit s'enlever sans trop de difficulté avec un tournevis plat : il y a des genres d'ergots sous la face avant.
ensuite, tu tire le tiroir sur lequel est vissé le lecteur CD.
Tu verras à l'arrière de ton lecteur actuel un genre d'adaptateur. Il te faut espérer que celui-ci est compatible avec le lecteur en boitier SCSI que tu possède.


----------



## daffyb (29 Novembre 2004)

Mon ami google, m'a retrouvé la combinaison de touches dont je ne me souvenais plus.
 Pour booter sur un périphérique SCSI, voici la procédure :

 cmd-opt-shift-delete-#     Boot from a specific SCSI ID # (# = SCSI ID number)

 Par exemple, si ton cd externe a comme No SCI 5, tu presses au démarrage :
 pomme+alt+shit+delete+5 (oui, je sais, il faut beaucoup de doigts !)

 Dis nous si ça marche !


----------



## MrStone (29 Novembre 2004)

quark67 a dit:
			
		

> La face avant (trou des lecteurs CD, de disquette), doit s'enlever sans trop de difficulté avec un tournevis plat : il y a des genres d'ergots sous la face avant.
> ensuite, tu tire le tiroir sur lequel est vissé le lecteur CD.
> Tu verras à l'arrière de ton lecteur actuel un genre d'adaptateur. Il te faut espérer que celui-ci est compatible avec le lecteur en boitier SCSI que tu possède.



Nope, c'est malheureusement de l'IDE sur les Performa, le scsi est trop couteux pour cette gamme


----------



## Kimou (29 Novembre 2004)

Merci pour ces idées

quark67 et MrStone, 
j'ai essayé ce truc là et tout semblait s'emboiter (càd: j'ai changé le lecteur cd-rom du mac par celui que j'ai trouvé à l'intérieur du graveur scsi) sauf une fiche "audio" ou "sound" (je sais plus)que je n'ai pas réussi à raccorder. Bref, cette solution n'a pas marché. Pourtant, MrStone, le lecteur cd-rom intégré au mac apparaissait comme un disque scsi dans la liste des disques de l'utilitaire de disques...

Daffyb, j'ai essayé la combi de touches, mais ca ne marche pas, je boot tjr sous Linux, à la différence que j'obtiens des infos à l'écran : "Welcome to miBoot v1.0d3", puis d'autres lignes ("drawing up penguin..."). L'icone "mac souriant" s'affiche pourtant pendant une seconde avant de devenir l'icone finder avec le pinguin...

Il y a deux partitions sur le dd: sur la 1ere, j'ai mis l'espèce de dossier système linux (mea culpa) et sur la 2eme, MacOS7.5.3 . 
J'étais sur 7.5.3 et j'ai choisi comme disque de démarrage la 1ere partition. Ma grande erreur. Depuis l'ordi boot systématiquement en linux qui ne s'installe jamais. Et je pense que la combi de touches pour booter d'un cd en lecteur externe est usurpée par linux, ce qui expliquerait pourquoi j'ai l'écran Welcome to miBoot v1.0d3 et pas le démarrage depuis le lecteur scsi.

Je vais essayer de remplacer mon lecteur interne par un autre qui fonctionne et tenter de démarrer sur le cd mais je suis à peine sur que ca puisse marcher...


----------



## Niconemo (29 Novembre 2004)

Attends, tu dis que tu as deux partitions dont une avec un système OK... C'est bien ça ?

Si tu appuies sur la touche Option (Alt) au démarrage, tu devrais avoir le choix des partitions non ?


----------



## daffyb (29 Novembre 2004)

heu... faut pas déconner.... ce mode de boot n'erst apparu que très tard. Même certains B&B ne supportent pas cette option. Dommage et bien tenté !


----------



## Kimou (29 Novembre 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu appuies sur la touche Option (Alt) au démarrage, tu devrais avoir le choix des partitions non ?



Oui, mais malheureusement ca ne va pas...

Merci pour votre solidarité en tous cas. Je vous tiens au courant de l'évolution du problème si jamais  j'avance un peu.


Kimou


----------



## Niconemo (29 Novembre 2004)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> heu... faut pas déconner.... ce mode de boot n'erst apparu que très tard. Même certains B&B ne supportent pas cette option. Dommage et bien tenté !


Oui c'est possible, j'avoue que je n'étais pas sûr de mon coup. En tout cas cette fonction n'est pas apparu longtemps après (usage courant sur un PM7300). 

(PS. rappelle-moi: je t'ai fait quelque chose ou tu as bien oublié le ""?)


----------



## Kimou (10 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Juste pour info, j'ai trouvé une solution à mon problème.

Je sais ca ne doit pas intéresser grand monde ce qu'on peut faire avec ces macs antédiluviens mais j'avais promis que je vous tiendrais au courant.

Bon alors voilà: suite aux conseils donnés ici, j'ai enfin osé ouvrir le capot de ce vieil ordinateur (pour changer le lecteur cd). Puisque j'avais les mains dans le cambouis et en désespoir total de récupérér un jour la machine, j'ai tenté toutes les solutions ultimes, dont celle de redémarrer le mac sans disque dur. Et là, miracle! (miracle pour moi, les autres diront: logique), le mac réfléchit un peu puis détecte le CD d'install dans le lecteur SCSI et boot dessus. 
Je suis à moitié sauvé.
Puis je trouve dans les utilitaires mac une petite application oubliée du nom de "duplication" qui permet de se créer un petit dossier système de secours sur une disquette, laquelle est bootable. Donc il me suffit de rebrancher le disque dur, d'insérer la disquette de démarrage mac et de relancer la machine. Là je répare mes bêtises d'il y a 2 semaines et je récupère mon bon vieux mac comme avant.
Je suis encore bluffé par tout ce qu'on peut faire avec ces vieux systèmes....

Au plaisir,

Kimou


----------



## Niconemo (10 Décembre 2004)

Merci d'être passé nous le dire. Vu la durée de vie d'un Mac, ça peut parfaitement servir à d'autres


----------

